# cramer likes sirius over xm here is what he says



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

http://seekingalpha.com/article/48228-cramer-prefers-sirius-to-xm-satellite-radio


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Why do people think that XM can't survive? I really like it  That's probably why it won't survive  I'm the "kiss of death"  I don't know how D has lasted so long with me as a customer :lol:


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I hate Sirius. I think it is the worst ever since they keep adding one artist channels and their playlists are too stale. Also their DJ's don't shut up. Plus some are their formats are really lacking. XM blows them away. So please no merger. If they merge then I am leaving.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

XM will win Jim Kramer is the kiss of death bad news for sirius what??


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

reddice said:


> I hate Sirius. I think it is the worst ever since they keep adding one artist channels and their playlists are too stale. Also their DJ's don't shut up. Plus some are their formats are really lacking. XM blows them away. So please no merger. If they merge then I am leaving.


Well from all I have been reading lately the merger seems to be close to happening :raspberry I think both XM and Sirius really duped the public into making favorable comments to the FCC. I want to see how many people are "favorable" AFTER the merger takes place


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

sirius djs stink


----------



## jmurray (May 17, 2002)

Dolly said:


> Well from all I have been reading lately the merger seems to be close to happening I think both XM and Sirius really duped the public into making favorable comments to the FCC. I want to see how many people are "favorable" AFTER the merger takes place


Either the merger takes place or the merger doesn't take place. As the public, we really have no control over which takes place. It's going to be determined by whomever greases the most palms in Washington.

If it does take place, our only obligation is to make our voice heard that we want better sound quality out of the unified service.

I am optimistic about a merger. There will be approximately double the satellite bandwidth and many overlapping music channels. I'd love to see the sports on one bird and the music on the other and the bit rate boosted.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

That'd be real nice if the receivers and encryption/decryption algorithms were compatible - which they're not.

I still love the NAB. Arguing against the merger because it would be a monopoly - but that it's competing against the terrestrial stations. So which is it, NAB? A monopoly - in which case you have no standing - or competition, in which case it's not a monopoly?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

djlong said:


> That'd be real nice if the receivers and encryption/decryption algorithms were compatible - which they're not.


I'm pretty sure that there was an FCC mandate for common receivers.


> So which is it, NAB? A monopoly - in which case you have no standing - or competition, in which case it's not a monopoly?


You could be accused of heresy (and possibly treason) for asking such a question. How dare you.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

I have Sirius in one vehicle and XM in the other, not by choice but because it's a factory install. I prefer Sirius for most music but only XM has MLB package.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

harsh: Yes, the FCC put it in the rules that the two companies had to "work on" a common receiver but never mandated they come out with it. One would think that if such "research" had resulted in a product that the merger announcement would be the place to have announced that as well.


----------

